# Deep drop questions



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

This might sound dumb so please forgive me. 

I primarily troll and rarely bottom fish (I've only caught 1 keeper AJ ever and 2 red snapper this season). For some reason I lose bottom at any depth over 400-ish. I have tried several settings but I still haven't found the right one. Well, if the weather stays good, I'm wanting to go try some deep drops this weekend. Keep in mind, I have never done it so I'm not even sure what general vicinity/ where to go. I would be leaving out of Destin in my 22' Century. Also, since this will be my first time I don't want to buy electric reels. I wan't to do this au-natural with conventional(6/0) tackle. 

So, with all that said, does this sound like a waste of time? Where should I look? 


John


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

South of the Ozark. Contact Airmar and see if they have a stronger ducer for your bottom machine.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

The machine/transducer is rated to +1000'. Assuming the fish finder is working, what should I look for to catch tiles? I assume snowy grouper would be on structure. Am I right?


John


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Forget the rating. What is the power of the ducer? How many watts? grouper are on structure for sure.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

What brand of electronics are you using?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are using 200 khz it wont work very well in deep water. If you have a dual frequency fathometer put it on the lower khz for deep water.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

You need a 1000 watt transducer, and lower your bottom machine to 50khz. All of the tilefish I have caught over flat muddy bottom, they never mark up at all. Go find a flat area in 600 ft plus and drop and let them drift while maintaining bottom. You will be surprised what you find.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I have also you can adjust your bottom machine settings. I have RM and I use AScope for deep water


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bottom*

What fender said +10 just find a little couture and fish it if you drift off it well don't fret now you are tile fishing it's actually much easier (captain not angler) than fishing snapper in shallow


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Does Sam's have deep drop rigs ready to go? Talking about the weights, leader, hooks, etc. Not rod and reels.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Does Sam's have deep drop rigs ready to go? Talking about the weights, leader, hooks, etc. Not rod and reels.


I would ask Chris V on the Forum here, he will know


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Power*

Also check your voltage at the machine. 13.8 v will give you maximum output on you ducer. Volts pushes your signal.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I figure he'll see this and chime in.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

my3nme said:


> What brand of electronics are you using?


Raymarine E7D with an Airmar P66 600w transducer. I think I have the 50 khz/200 khz think figured out now. Now it is a matter of going out to some deep water to see if my machine switches over like it is supposed to.


John


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

FenderBender said:


> Go find a flat area in 600 ft plus andl of the tilefish I have drop and let them drift while maintaining bottom. You will be surprised what you find.


I did that once at the Timberholes (I know it isn't 600') and I had a great time. We caught all sorts of stuff.


John


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Sam's does have some ready to go, dropping deep with manual gear is hard work, actually its the bringing it up that is hard work, lol.

You'll need 3 to 5 lbs of weight and some lights. Light sticks work, tho they tend to either get chewed on or must the pressure will break them open and the gel inside is heck to get off your boat. 

Lots of baits work, my best luck on tiles has been with squid, can't say what is best for grouper, nothing seems to stand out. On the other hand I'm not the most experienced guy at this

Good Luck


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have deep drop weights $2 a pound as pictured send me a PM if interested.
Ron


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Sams has all sorts of awesome premade deepdrop rigs go on a day when Chris is working and tell him exactly what you are looking to do then just listen and take mental notes


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I've got a similar set up as you except a through hull 600 watt.

You will not meter fish in the 450 an deeper water , so don't worry about that as I have caught a boat Load this year and haven't metered fish #1


You will meter the bottom

Any small bumps or rises will produce fish : finding those takes time and experimenting.


Tiles won't be metered either as the live in holes.


Try some areas and mark the spots you get bites and work them.




Start your looking in 500 to 700 ft of water off the elbow or the steps .



Good luck :thumbsup:




Aquahollic said:


> Raymarine E7D with an Airmar P66 600w transducer. I think I have the 50 khz/200 khz think figured out now. Now it is a matter of going out to some deep water to see if my machine switches over like it is supposed to.
> 
> 
> John


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

SAMs has it all


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't even attempt a deep drop over 300 ft without an electric reel.
You might want to get one of these
http://www.innovativefishingtackle.com/The_Reel_Crankie.html
to assist retrieval unless you hook a fish, then you fight it manual style.
We use fish winches, more expensive but powerful.
I use it meat fishing for vermilion snapper and pogies in 200 ft, just to avoid the drop, bite, crank, drop routine.
Good luck!


----------

